# Sony clie ux50.....want to link to mobile thru bluetooth ???



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

I have a clie ux-50 that I had previously linked to my phone thru bt so that I could get internet. stupid me can't figure out how to do it again. Sony support wants credit card # so they can charge me to link this nightmare up..No wonder they stopped making them.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thank


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

any help?


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

If I had it in front of me - I could figure it out again.
Under the "network" settings or something, you gotta turn on bluetooth search - and make sure you have you fone set to enable BT devices to find it... 
It's been a while..


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (xtravbx)*

I got them to recinize each other but it still won't go to the internet. Where would you suggest i go to get it working again. I really hate this thing. I wish I would.ve stayed with Palm.


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

I thought when you open the browser, netfont or whatever it's called, you can go to network settings, and tell it to use the BT device for the internet?


----------

